# Charm Quilt Pattern?



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I bought a Charm pack off of www.labfabrics.com It was the Snow Day bundle I believe it was by Moda. I've looked for free patterns on line for Charm QUilts and found nothing I liked very well. Really not a fan of just sewing the squares together of the Disappearing 9 Patch blocks. Any suggestions on websites to check or links to patterns would be appreciated  Maybe I should just wait on my order to get here to be inspired :shrug:
Heidi


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Charm quilts are generally one piece designs with no 2 fabrics being the same. I've seen quite a few-thousand triangles, apple core/hatchet, tumbling blocks, or it can be regular squares and more rarely the clam shell.

It sounds as though you're wanting a regular pattern and not a pattern for a charm quilt. Right?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm not sure what I want, lol. When I googled Free Charm quilt patterns, I mostly got the single blocks and the disappearing 9 patch. I was hoping for something not so bland. I had an ebook on my phone that I thought was for Charm quilts, turns out it was Layer Cakes. Maybe just mix n match HST will be the way to go:shrug: Hopefully I'll be inspired once I see it, LOL
Heidi


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Try googling "charm pack quilt patterns" and you will come up with more variety then "charm quilt patterns".


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've made quite a few quilts over the years out of charm squares. They are very rarely a full 5 inches, so I consider them scraps and cut them down to size, or into shapes. I just finished this little tablerunner yesterday out of a pack of charm squares that I cut into the shapes to make the winding ways block. Obviously I used a background fabric as well.

Edited... sorry will have to repost later, the picture on my iPad is huge.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

What about making sawtooth stars and using the charms as the centers? Or setting them into Square in a Square blocks? 

http://scrappyquilting.com/sawtooth.star.quilt.block.htm

http://www.equilters.com/library/PFP/square-in-square.html


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas ladies. Terri, I will try that search after work. Must get back in that routine 
Heidi


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I googled water color quilts - in case you had color ranges to work with. Here's one of the results. I liked the heart pictures. Also thought of school house for mostly square pieces. I've never made a charm quilt or worked with a charm pack. So I would be searching for ideas and inspiration myself.

https://www.google.com/search?q=wat...Kd0xuDZBamngagG&ved=0CEMQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=661mostly square


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Try youtube and Missouri Star Quilt Co. She has lots of ideas for charms, layer cake and jelly rolls. I love watching her videos.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Missouri Star has a tutorial, using a charm pack and a matching jelly roll - border each charm with a strip, then join the squares. 

http://quiltingtutorials.com/all/quilt-garden-eden/

I really like how the borders turned out!


----------

